# What should I pre-study before i start EMT-B class?



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I just joined this site today and im seeking advice. I have registered for an EMT-B program at my community college.. Additionally, I am taking chemistry, microbiology, and nutrition which are basically pre-reqs for nursing school. I know this is going to be a lot on me, and i was wondering what should i start studying in the EMT class to get a jump start before classes start. What should i put the most emphasis on? Any useful study tips? Any and all advice would really be helpful and appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bstone (Jul 11, 2011)

Take a really good CPR course.


----------



## truetiger (Jul 11, 2011)

It's no different than any of the rest of those classes, open that book start reading.


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 11, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> Hi, I just joined this site today and im seeking advice. I have registered for an EMT-B program at my community college.. Additionally, I am taking chemistry, microbiology, and nutrition which are basically pre-reqs for nursing school. I know this is going to be a lot on me, and i was wondering what should i start studying in the EMT class to get a jump start before classes start. What should i put the most emphasis on? Any useful study tips? Any and all advice would really be helpful and appreciated. Thanks



Your Basic class should cover your CPR cert but if not, take an AHA CPR course for healthcare providers. 

Many people here will tell you to take an A&P course, it will definitely help you a great deal but i wouldnt call it a necessity.  If you have a basic understanding of A&P from other courses you have taken you'll be just fine.  But you will have to take the class for your nursing program anyway so it cant hurt to get it out of the way.

Other than that, get your textbook ahead of time and read it thoroughly.  I think thats the best thing you could do to prepare.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 11, 2011)

Start reading your book as far in advance of the class as possible.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Chief Complaint said:


> Your Basic class should cover your CPR cert but if not, take an AHA CPR course for healthcare providers.
> 
> Many people here will tell you to take an A&P course, it will definitely help you a great deal but i wouldnt call it a necessity.  If you have a basic understanding of A&P from other courses you have taken you'll be just fine.  But you will have to take the class for your nursing program anyway so it cant hurt to get it out of the way.
> 
> Other than that, get your textbook ahead of time and read it thoroughly.  I think thats the best thing you could do to prepare.




Yes, i have taken A&P I and i am finishing up A&P II as of now. Im pretty good with understanding how the process of the body system work. In addition i have already taken the molecular level of biology and medical terminology.Hopefully i can breeze thru this class.


----------



## bigbaldguy (Jul 12, 2011)

Well I passed with the following anatomy knowledge
1. Feet go on bottom unless patient is upside down
2. Head goes on top unless patient is upside down
3. Wet icky stuff goes on inside

So yeah I think your prob over prepared for emt-b don't sweat it.


----------



## bstone (Jul 12, 2011)

Air goes in and out, blood goes around and around. When that screws up we get called.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Well I passed with the following anatomy knowledge
> 1. Feet go on bottom unless patient is upside down
> 2. Head goes on top unless patient is upside down
> 3. Wet icky stuff goes on inside
> ...



Wet Icky stuff goes on the inside, unless the patient is turned inside out


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Well I passed with the following anatomy knowledge
> 1. Feet go on bottom unless patient is upside down
> 2. Head goes on top unless patient is upside down
> 3. Wet icky stuff goes on inside
> ...



Wet Icky stuff goes on the inside, unless the patient is turned inside out

Also if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 12, 2011)

I second everyone saying read the book before class starts.

I doubt you will cover anything outside of the book, and nothing in more detail than what is in the book.

I hate to say it, but any extra reading and you could easily wind up knowing more than your instructor, which always makes for a bad class


----------



## Chief Complaint (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds like you are well prepared to take your Basic.  Just get your textbook and start reading.  You dont have anything to worry about.  People pass Basic with far less understanding of the human body than you already posess.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with others on here, you're probably well prepared.  Though I would start to memorize medical & trauma assessments.  You may not fully understand everything on there yet and that's OK but it helps to know the sequence of things ahead of time.

Also remember it it's wet and not yours, don't touch it.


----------



## medicdan (Jul 12, 2011)

How about some Psychology or Sociology classes, or at least reading? English literature or composition classes?

If you want to understand more about the world you're diving into, how about "The House of God"? Kelly Grayson's books? Dale Dubin's EKG book?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

emt.dan said:


> How about some Psychology or Sociology classes, or at least reading? English literature or composition classes?
> 
> If you want to understand more about the world you're diving into, how about "The House of God"? Kelly Grayson's books? Dale Dubin's EKG book?
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk



I have yet to take sociology, however, i have completed general psych with an A and English composition I with an A as well.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> I agree with others on here, you're probably well prepared.  Though I would start to memorize medical & trauma assessments.  You may not fully understand everything on there yet and that's OK but it helps to know the sequence of things ahead of time.
> 
> Also remember it it's wet and not yours, don't touch it.



Thanks, tomorrow, I am going to get my Brady book that the school is using tomorrow. Yes, I will do as you suggest and memorize the medical and trauma assessments. Class doesn't start until the 23rd of august, so I can be ahead of the pack. I been looking over the chapter review on the emtb.com website, some of it seem pretty common sense.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 12, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> Thanks, tomorrow, I am going to get my Brady book that the school is using tomorrow. Yes, I will do as you suggest and memorize the medical and trauma assessments. Class doesn't start until the 23rd of august, so I can be ahead of the pack. I been looking over the chapter review on the emtb.com website, some of it seem pretty common sense.



If you're feeling ambitious you can memorize SAMPLE, the medical assessment questions under the "S" for SAMPLE, and memorize OPQRST(I).  I put the "I" in parenthesis because it's not in the book but it was added by my instructor and I don't know if every state includes it.


----------



## Aprz (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm assuming you're trying to become an RN. What's your goal with taking EMT? I think EMT would be a waste of time and money for you and a diversion from nursing. I'd withdraw from the class and replace it with another class that will go towards nursing. Once you're a nurse, there are short (several weeks to 4 months) programs where you can bridge to Paramedic and skip EMT all together!


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

Aprz said:


> I'm assuming you're trying to become an RN. What's your goal with taking EMT? I think EMT would be a waste of time and money for you and a diversion from nursing. I'd withdraw from the class and replace it with another class that will go towards nursing. Once you're a nurse, there are short (several weeks to 4 months) programs where you can bridge to Paramedic and skip EMT all together!





I plan to do the EMT-B class because after completion of the program, I am more than likely going to be working at this specific hospital as an ER tech where I have great connections. I want to work as an ER tech so when I finish school I can be hired as on as an Emergency Department Nurse.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> If you're feeling ambitious you can memorize SAMPLE, the medical assessment questions under the "S" for SAMPLE, and memorize OPQRST(I).  I put the "I" in parenthesis because it's not in the book but it was added by my instructor and I don't know if every state includes it.



I been reading up on the OPQRST. The S is for the severity of pain on a scale of 1 to 10 i believe.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 12, 2011)

Emergencyjunkie said:


> I been reading up on the OPQRST. The S is for the severity of pain on a scale of 1 to 10 i believe.



Right, though some people (myself included) do a scale of 0-10. The added "I" in OPQRST is for interventions that the patient has done.  Again not sure if your program will do that.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 12, 2011)

nwhitney said:


> Right, though some people (myself included) do a scale of 0-10. The added "I" in OPQRST is for interventions that the patient has done.  Again not sure if your program will do that.




I will keep that in mind.


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 12, 2011)

Anatomy 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 12, 2011)

I know you're eager to dig right in -- and you should.  Be cautious about focusing exclusively on the technical side of things.  People who become your patients are more than a collection of molecules and body systems.  They're people.  Real people with fears, hopes, dreams and loved ones.  You will respond to their calls for help when they are desperate and need you most.

Your most critical skill is a good bedside manner.  One thing they won't teach you or test you on is this:

Don't ever be afraid to hold your patient's hand all the way to the hospital if that's all they need.  A single, simple display of compassion may be the most meaningful thing you can ever do for someone.


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 13, 2011)

Elk Oil said:


> Don't ever be afraid to hold your patient's hand all the way to the hospital if that's all they need.  A single, simple display of compassion may be the most meaningful thing you can ever do for someone.



Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Emergencyjunkie (Jul 13, 2011)

Also if you drop the baby, fake a seizure.[/QUOTE]



lol, that is so hilarious


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 13, 2011)

In your class, you are just building the framework. Your true learning begins when you are sitting across from that dying patient and it is all you...no safety net or time outs...you are it. The day you stop learning in this job is the day to start selling cars or something else.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------



## firecoins (Jul 13, 2011)

high school


----------



## amessernremtp (Jul 13, 2011)

Just saying that knowing the book is good but reading people and knowing that what is right for one may not be right for the next comes from expirence. Ever give D50 to someone who has a normal cbg because they were disoriented and everything else pointed to sugar?

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Tapatalk


----------

